# My WIP Imperial Guard



## Apoca6 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello folks, been working on my imperial guard army and thought i would post on here to see what y'all think.

No fluff, no army list and no name yet, i will worry about that later (280 troops later!).










































Will update on here as i go, but i you want to see some of the WIP have a look at my blog, it has all the progress to date and will be updated a bit more often (or at least first  )


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice job, *Apoca6*. I like the icey blue paint and their faces look well done.


----------



## Slappywag (Sep 8, 2009)

Sweet camo dude! Nice tones. The last picture with the guy on the right...his face is immense, looks awesome!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very cool camo pattern.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

looks brilliant  how long does it take you to do one of those guardsmen? because i dont envy you having to paint a whole platoon 
+rep!

-ste-


----------



## Apoca6 (Feb 25, 2009)

i think i have 280 guardsmen boxed waiting to be built! i should have them done by the next codex :shok:


----------



## Apoca6 (Feb 25, 2009)

Finally finished the 1st squad!

woo and indeed hoo!

although looking at the pics as i put them on here, i realise i forgot one chap's face but that will take seconds to resolve once i finish here.
































Will try to take a better picture tomorrow when there is better light, but i am pretty happy with them ;o)

I am still trying to decide on whether or not to make or but my own bases but since my hobby fund is dry, i imaging i will make my own up. It would help if i could make up my mind on WHAT i actually want on the bases too i suppose ;o)

May go city fight or even just plain sand.

Next up is my 1st heavy weapon team which is a nice break from the squaddies. I don't have any pics at the moment but will dig out what i had been working on and take the snaps shortly.

Cheers for stopping by,

Apoc


----------



## Apoca6 (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is what i am thinking of doing for my heavies:
























Crazy flaming head guy is for scale, plus he looks damn cool! 

will magnetize the weapons so they can be swapped out, but the big problem i will have is getting tracks for them as Bitzbox and BitsandKits have been out of stock for yonks :'(

What do you guys think? shall i do these for all my heavy teams or should i just use normal set using cities of death bits for cover and etc... ?

Apoc


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

Wow man loving it, especially the flaming head guy, looks awesome

being in the military just noticed something, they dont have shiny boot caps!!  vanish the end or put a tiny bit of grey on it to make it that little more awesome, i dont mind if u call me a retard for the suggestion haha =]

Regards,
Hugor


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

See if you can get the old warbike tracks from some of the bits suppliers. I found some here at the combat company. They split down the middle. Bought 4 sets. 4 tracked servitors or hw teams.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Great painting skills! The colour scheme works very well with the camo pattern. As for bases I would go for sand with a few bits of rubble/ battlefield junk strewn around would work well although the cityfight does sound nice but more effort I suppose.
+ Rep


----------



## Apoca6 (Feb 25, 2009)

managed to get enough for another 10 tracked heavies :victory: so I will go ahead with more of these after i paint this one and the next squad.

thanks for the c&c's guys


----------



## Apoca6 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry i have been away for a bit, but i am back and bearing new pictures.

First a quick recap on the 1st Platoon:
Platoon Command Squad:
















































I have also finished (except for the bases) 2 squads for second platoon:








































And have just made a start on the platoon command for them too:
































there was a comms trooper too but the picture has vanished! lol.

And finally here is a quick pic of the eventual senior officer for the army (poss creed count as):


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Fantastic work.k: Really! This is a beautiful army.:victory:


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Sweeet! i love these the colour scheme is awesome and that camo . Is that body for your counts as creed from forgeworld?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

very nice work man. Not keen on flaming head guy, definately doesn't go with the theme of the army! Well done, have some rep!


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

Those faces are intense! I am very envious of your skill. I Chose helmeted SM coz im hopeless at faces lol. Wikid job!


----------



## Apoca6 (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks for the nice comments guys, 



LTP said:


> Sweeet! i love these the colour scheme is awesome and that camo . Is that body for your counts as creed from forgeworld?


He is a kreig Commander from forge world with a head from the imperial guard bitz that GW bought out a few months ago.



Oodles said:


> Those faces are intense! I am very envious of your skill. I Chose helmeted SM coz im hopeless at faces lol. Wikid job!


I love painting skin tones and faces, which i know is weird as most people i know in the hobby hate it! lol]

Apoc


----------



## Guardsman Lowe (Nov 7, 2009)

THey look great.

Really like the commander.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

very fine work. Makes my work look very disapointing. These guys will look seriously impressive on the table.


----------

